# Led con 12 volts de corriente alterna



## axel_mdp (Ene 18, 2007)

Hola a todos!  Mi problema es muy básico: Quisiera saber cómo hacer un circuito con una fuente de corriente ALTERNA de 12 volts, que encienda un led (obviamente, sin quemarlo).
En realidad, esto es parte de un circuito que envía corriente a una cerradura, así que la finalidad del led, sería solo visual, para saber cuándo se envía corriente (el paso está conrolado por un interruptor).

Lo ideal sería que el circuito fuera lo más simple posible. Creo que con el led, un diodo y una resistencia debería poder hacerse, pero quisiera el consejo de gente experimentada  (el valor de la resistencia, qué diodo usar, y cualquier observación que puedan hacer al respecto).

Desde ya muchas gracias! saludos!


----------



## Trinquete (Ene 19, 2007)

Hola axel_mdp:
Llevas toda la razón, primero rectificas la corriente con el diodo; ya tienes continua,y despues colocas el diodo correctamente polarizado y la resistencia en serie con el diodo Led.Más simple es imposible.El valor de la resistencia depende del Led que vayas a utilizar ,pero con 1 K está perfectamente protejido. Si necesitas la formula para el calculo ,vuelve a preguntar y con mucho gusto te la facilito.
    Un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 19, 2007)

lo normal es poner en antiparalelo al led un diodo por ejemplo un 1N4148 ya que los led lleban mal la tension inversa y una resistecia de 1k deberia bastar.


----------



## axel_mdp (Ene 23, 2007)

Gracias, Tiopepe y Trinquete! 

Entonces la idea del circuito que sugiere Tiopepe quedaría así:

```
(LED)     resist 1K
   *----+---->|---+---\/\/\/\---*
        |         |
        +---|<----+
```

El diseño que se me había ocurrido, y al probarlo funcionó normalmente, es este:

```
1N4007    (Led)   resist 1K
*----->|-------->|-----\/\/\/\-----*
```

Que, por lo que veo, es exactamente el que sugirió Trinquete (como tenía que terminarlo antes, no tuve tiempo de observar las respuestas antes de hacer el circuito, las leí recién hoy). Así que al menos no estaba tan errado, jaja!  

Aprovecho para preguntar: ¿Hay alguna ventaja/desventaja entre uno y otro diseño?


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 23, 2007)

Hola a todos, para mas información envio esta pagina, suerte saludos
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_Led_con_AC.asp


----------

